# skinning on buff pass



## [email protected] (May 11, 2009)

in the Steamboat area..


----------



## jdog (Apr 30, 2012)

*skinning buff*

drive to dry lake campground from steamboat (maintained road to that point, then becomes cat road). park there. skin in area (no snowmobiles) is on left side of road. there is signage


----------

